# Cytomegalovirus



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

help!!!! anyone had to be tested more then once for the Cytomegalovirus I'm having to be tested for a 3rd time...... next one march the 16th..... I've been told what it's all about and that there is nothing i can do to calm the virus down no antibiotics just have to wait the mad thing is i don't feel ill i feel fine but egg sharing nurse told me that the doctors have said they will not continue with egg share until my blood tests show that the virus ain't out playin grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr can not believe my bliming luck so if anyone has any imfo or has been in the same postion feed back would be great   ALLYSON X


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi Allyson, I have only ever been tested for CMV once since we started to use donor sperm. I am CMV - so i guess thats why my test wasnt repeated. I didnt realise that you needed to be tested again if the virus was active.

Sorry cant be of more help hunny, but good luck with the Egg sharing.

Love Bronte xxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

thank you Bronte.... i know I'm positive as is 80% of the country but i just don't know how long I'm gonna have to wait or if anyone has ever been tested active more then 3 times I'm starting to think maybe I'm always active!!!! i ain't had a cold sore for years so i don't understand why it;s coming up as active all the time humph 
eating lot's of fruit and fresh veg at the moment hopping that'll help  ALLYSONx


----------

